# Quel kit "Ipod Jogging"



## Nanaky (17 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous !

Voila je compte me remetre au sport (grande nouvelle) et notamment faire un peu de jogging. Mais bien sûr, pas question d'y aller sans mon fidèle Ipod Vidéos 3Ogo.

Je pense donc investir dans des écouteurs adéquates mais je ne sais pas du tout vers quel modele me tourner (intra, tour de coup...) . 
Quel serai la meilleur alternative pour un budget ne dépassant pas 50 euros ?

D'autres part l'Ipod Vidéos étant un peu encombrant, quelle est la meilleur méthode pour courir avec (brassard ?) tout en pouvant acceder au commande facilement. Sachant en plus que je compte changer mon Iskin Evo qui se fait vieux...Quel est le plus pratique (housse, skin...)
Là pareil un budget limité a 40 euros est envisagé.

Bref quel serait d'après vous le meilleur kit "je part courir avec mon ipod"

Merci bien


----------



## EMqA (17 Avril 2008)

Bonjour.
Je réponds un peu à coté mais je ne suis pas sur que le disque dur de ton iPod vidéo encaisse bien, à long termes, les chocs dus à la cours e à pieds.
Il vaut mieux se tourner vers les modèles équipés de mémoire flash (shuffle ou nano).


----------



## harry la hache (17 Avril 2008)

pareil pour 49 euros, un ptit shuffle  clipsé au short, y a rien de tel....


----------



## Nanaky (17 Avril 2008)

Ah ! Effectivement je n'avais pas pensé à ça 

Mais dans ce cas là pourquoi vendre des accessoire de sport pour les Ipod DD (tel le brassard) si il y à un vrai risque ?

Je tien à dire que je ne compte pas courir non plus 2h par jour, je ne suis pas un grand coureur, c'est vraiment rien de méchant.

Et pis les shuffle, ce que j'aime pas ... c'est le shuffle justement.

Mais merci pour le conseil je vais étudier la question.

Quelqu'un aurait il des idées quand même ?


----------



## harry la hache (17 Avril 2008)

le shuffle tu peux desactiver la fonction shuffle et lire tes mp3 en sequentiel


----------



## mocmoc (17 Avril 2008)

Tenez une petite question : Le kit " nike + &#63743; " est il compztible avec les ipod's vidéo .
merci


----------



## EMqA (17 Avril 2008)

iPod nano (toutes générations) seulement.


----------



## Nanaky (17 Avril 2008)

Donc un Ipod Shuffle avec des écouteurs type Sennheiser PMX 70 serait donc une bonne alternative ?


----------



## Gwen (20 Avril 2008)

Perso, je préfère le shuffle pour la course, car je n'ai pas à me soucier de regarder un écran pour changer de morceaux et je prépare ma liste de lecture avant et non pendant que je cours.

Ensuite, c'est vrai que le Kit NIKE n'est compatible qu'avec les nano, mais le sera bientôt avec les iPhone et iPod touch, cela peut être sympa pour suivre son évolution.


----------



## guiguilap (20 Avril 2008)

Tout à fait d'accord, courir avec son iPod Vidéo, c'est signer son arrêt de mort !


----------



## flotow (20 Avril 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord, courir avec son iPod Vidéo, c'est signer son arrêt de mort !



pourquoi? pour le disque dur?
il y a un buffer de (au moins) 20 minutes sur les iPod et pendant ce temps, le disque s'arrete


----------



## guiguilap (20 Avril 2008)

Oui, mais même quand il fonctionne pas, le secouer, ça endommage les pièces mécaniques !  Et puis un jogging ca dure plus de 20 minutes.


----------



## flotow (20 Avril 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Oui, mais même quand il fonctionne pas, le secouer, ça endommage les pièces mécaniques !  Et puis un jogging ca dure plus de 20 minutes.



comme le SMS sur les MBP? en gros, ca parque les tetes alors a part un gros choc, ca fait keud! (je parle pas d'un choc, juste d'un mouvement)


----------



## Gwen (20 Avril 2008)

Sauf que lors d'un jogging, les chocs sont permanents du coup, cela coupe la musique assez rapidement et le son saccade.

Courir avec un iPod à disque dur n'est vraiment pas une bonne idée.


----------



## flotow (20 Avril 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Sauf que lors d'un jogging, les chocs sont permanents du coup, cela coupe la musique assez rapidement et le son saccade.
> 
> Courir avec un iPod à disque dur n'est vraiment pas une bonne idée.



je l'ai fait (pas courrir beaucoup, mais beaucoup bouger) avec un iPod 3G, qui est tombé plusieurs fois&#8230; malgré un bruit etrange, ca tourne toujours et la musique avec 

apres, c'est sur, de la flash, c'est terrible!
et sans le kit nike, y'a le shuffle, c'est le must pour ca!


----------

